# SEEK Fishing Reel Repair Clinic



## E5Zeero (Oct 18, 2009)

Allan, thanks for your time on Saturday. It was a long afternoon and evening, but I appreciate you patient guidance!! And tolerating those of us who seemed to loose parts around your shop. Reel feels great, now to put it to work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

You are welcome! I had a great time and you guys will be able to service your own reels now.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Allan! Thanks much for taking the time. I would have never taken a reel down all the way like that with confidence. As you know my reels are way abused and it feels better than new again. Was great to share that common passion with my nephew. Thanks again.


----------



## McGuyver (Aug 23, 2004)

Allen, another round of thanks here! You put a lot of time and effort into it and it is appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

E5Zeero said:


> And tolerating those of us who seemed to loose parts around your shop.


He must have the same spring and screw eating carpet on his floor that I have under my table. hwell:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I had a great time and any one of you could become a reel tech

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Missed the clinic. Allan was nice enough to call me when I signed up but the planets didn't align. Green to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the green. The sugar land/ Missouri city fish crew invited me to present at there event in September so after that i will put on another clinic and you can come to that one.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Allan, count me in if you ever go to SL area. I wanted to join the first clinic but it was 45 min one way drive for me.


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I also attended the clinic and want to thank Allan for taking the time to show us how to care for reels.


----------



## E5Zeero (Oct 18, 2009)

I will say this, the Curado 200e5 I took to the clinic will throw a Strike King 3xd as far as my Chronarch 200e5 will a 5xd! Must have done something right!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Allan said:


> Thanks for the green. The sugar land/ Missouri city fish crew invited me to present at there event in September so after that i will put on another clinic and you can come to that one.


That will probably work for me!


----------

